# Max. capacity of blank DVDs



## royal (Jul 28, 2006)

guys I want to know what is the maximum amount of data that I can write in a 4.7 GB DVD-R ? 

In DvdInfo blank MoserBaer DVDs show actual capacity as 4.38 GB ... is that the max I can sqeeze  

Any funda of overwriting in case of DVDs ?


----------



## Pathik (Jul 28, 2006)

try overburn in nero... i can burn about 4.81gb


----------



## royal (Jul 28, 2006)

thx for the info...can we do it in multisession ?


----------



## rahul_becks23 (Jul 28, 2006)

if we can di it normally,then it must also go with multi's.


----------



## Pragadheesh (Aug 20, 2006)

Whats the max. capacity for a 700MB moserbaer cd. how much mb's can u write by overburning?


----------



## Akhil Jain (Aug 20, 2006)

Pragadheesh said:
			
		

> Whats the max. capacity for a 700MB moserbaer cd. how much mb's can u write by overburning?


i have sucessfully write 720 mb quake 3 cd


----------



## Pathik (Aug 20, 2006)

royal said:
			
		

> thx for the info...can we do it in multisession ?


no in multis overburning doesnt work that good...


----------



## digiFriend (Aug 21, 2006)

SI standard 10^3 
Each successive prefix is multiplied by (10^3)=1000

BI standard 2^10 
Each successive prefix is multiplied by (2^10)=1024 rather than the (10^3)=1000 used by the SI prefix system.

(CD capacities are always given in BI standard. A "700 MB" CD has a nominal capacity of about 700 MiB . But DVD capacities are given in SI units. A "4.7 GB" DVD has a nominal capacity of about 4.38 GiB.)
as computer uses BI standard, actual capacity of DVD is 4.38 GiB only


----------



## Pragadheesh (Aug 21, 2006)

Have you tried overburning DVDs ? how much mb can u additionally add successfully.?


----------



## royal (Aug 24, 2006)

Hey anybody successfully done overburning in DVD ? 
Please post some screenshots, if possible


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Aug 25, 2006)

@pathiks
which DVD media r u using??I also wanna burn bout 4.8 GB...there are lots of files to burn..


----------



## rakeshishere (Aug 25, 2006)

watz dis overburning and which version of nero supports it coz i nvr heard of it


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Aug 25, 2006)

Nero 6 nd 7 supports it, but it has to be set on the options page. But whats happeningis most discs are giving alerts dat it doesn.t support overburning...


----------



## royal (Aug 25, 2006)

Anyone who has _*actually*_ overburned DVDs ???  

Kalpik, maybe ?


----------



## ayush_chh (Aug 25, 2006)

digiFriend said:
			
		

> SI standard 10^3
> Each successive prefix is multiplied by (10^3)=1000
> 
> BI standard 2^10
> ...


 
nice info man............

that is why i was never able to burn more than 4489 MBs.....and thought that the dvd i was usin (writx) was cheap....


----------



## hard_rock (Aug 26, 2006)

Does overburning harm the DVD writer..??


----------



## royal (Aug 26, 2006)

Well I have searched for this on the net...and here's what I found  

<1> *Simulation* of Overwriting(in Nero CD/DVD Speed) and *Actual* overwriting are different ballgame alltogether 
<2> Most of the people who have successfully overburned did it with DVD+R 
      [though DVD-R has somewhat greater capacity than a DVD+R]  
<3> Plextor DVD writers seem less prone to Overburning failure
<4> Verbatim seems to the brand of choice for overburning though it can also be done with cheap media (apna MoserBaer is also not doing bad in the international arena  )
<5> And finally though I have enabled overburning [under Nero "Expert" tab under "Option"] to 4600MB (this is the max. that Nero lets you, however this size can be increased with a Registry hack), yet when I try to burn even 4500MB I get an Error "Could not initiate Disk-At-Once" after which the DVD is ejected ...so again I am asking for anybody who has *ACTUALLY* overburned DVD-R in Nero...how did you do it ?

Currently I am trying with ImgBurn...will let you know if its successful with overburning

P.S. I use BENQ-DW1650 with a firmware version BCDC...will it be helpful if I upgrade it to BCHC


----------

